# Bearings / Tire Rim Temperature



## Scottnmilton (Jan 4, 2008)

I recently returned from a camping trip (about 4 hours from home) on my 2005 Outback TT to find that one of my four tire rims was extremely hot and greasy. I decided to replace the bearings/seals/races for all four tires since I did not know the last time or if they had ever been changed. I then took the camper on a 60 minute test drive. The rims were hot enough that you could not keep your hand comfortably on the rim. I did not have a laser to actually test the temperature but am fearful they are too hot. The brakes seemed to be catching and releasing normally and the bearings looked fine when I changed them. Any suggestions and if I get a laser gun what is the max "normal" temperature that I should maintain?

Sorry if this topic has already been fully covered. My search of previous questions did not uncover my scenario.

Scott


----------



## rmeyer (Sep 28, 2006)

You should be able to touch the rims, that is too hot. Are the tires hot too? If so, air them up to the maximum listed on the side of the tire and check again. If the bearings are good and the brakes properly adjusted, the tires may be the culprit. If not the tire, I would hook up the trailer with the wiring harness connected to the vehicle. Then jack the offending wheel(s) just off the ground and spin it to see if the brake is touching. Try it with the vehicle connected and without. This would determine if the brakes or brake controller need adjusting.

My brake controller has an LED that turns red when it is applying a current to the brakes and green when not. I can actually adjust it while sitting still with no brake applied so that it will put current to the brakes. Maybe the controller just needs adjustment?


----------



## Scottnmilton (Jan 4, 2008)

Tires are at recommended 50 lbs each and were not hot when I returned from my "test" trip. When I lift the camper and roll the wheel I hear just a small amount of friction. When I apply the brake the brake applies then sounds like if fully releases..... very confusing


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Our rims don't get warm while driving and I can grab the center bearing cap and it's barely warm. I'm no expert at all but my first thought if the bearings are greased properly is the brakes may be dragging when your plugged in. Did you try spinning a wheel with the trailer plugged into the tow vehicle?


----------



## Troy n Deb (Aug 31, 2009)

How tight did you tighten the nut on the axle after replacing bearings? Snug them up and then back it off to the previous cotter pin hole. Maybe when they heat up there isn't enough room for everything to expand. Just A THOUGHT!


----------



## Scottnmilton (Jan 4, 2008)

We did lift the camper and checked the brakes and it seemed to work properly. Regarding the axel nut we used channel locks to tighten the nut then backed off. We did not really crank down and then back off. More of a semi-crank then back off. I wonder if this is part of my problem?

thanks for the suggestions thus far.

Scott


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Hub and rim temperatures should not get over 150 to 160 in normal driving. It will be hot to the touch but should be able to touch for several seconds without discomfort.


----------



## wolverine (Mar 5, 2009)

After a trip last year, I had one wheel that was very hot (175 F) from the hub to the rim and the other 3 were at 150 F. I determined that I had one brake dragging. I still had a problem with it after adjusting it. I decide to check my brakes and found that one seal had leaked grease all over one of the drums. Therefore, I had to replace both sets of brakes on that axle. I did find out that Dexter brake assemblies will fit on AL-KO axles. I just got through replaceing the brakes on the other axle that had the brake problem. The brake pads were pretty worm.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

My guess is you might have grease on the brakes and drum. Now this my sound weird but here goes. Get a compass and put the compass near each center wheel hub. If the compass spins to the hub the magnet is activated.
So try it with your truck hooked up and unhooked (power to the rv). Also hold the compass by each hub and have someone step on the brakes. Compass should spin the the electromagnet.

Hope this helps, Kevin


----------



## Scottnmilton (Jan 4, 2008)

> My guess is you might have grease on the brakes and drum. Now this my sound weird but here goes. Get a compass and put the compass near each center wheel hub. If the compass spins to the hub the magnet is activated.
> So try it with your truck hooked up and unhooked (power to the rv). Also hold the compass by each hub and have someone step on the brakes. Compass should spin the the electromagnet.


Never heard this before but makes great sense. I will give it a try. Thanks


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

What brake controller do you have? I ask because if you have an old time delay controller or an improperly set pendulum type, it could cause you to drag your brakes more. If its a solid state controller like a prodigy or equivalent, do you get any error codes when connected or driving?


----------

